# Walker's Beverages Orangeville Ont embossed bottle



## RCO (Apr 24, 2017)

found this one at the Toronto bottle show , seen a few different bottles from Walkers Beverages in Orangeville Ontario but haven't seen this version before . 

a 6 1/2 oz embossed bottle , made by dominion , no dates on bottle but thinking 30's or 40's 

says " Walker's    Purest and Best   Beverages "  Orangeville Ont


----------



## RCO (Apr 24, 2017)

also have another walker's Orangeville bottle that I found a couple years ago , much different design and was made by consumers glass also 6 1/2 oz , design registered ASW 1930  , seen this bottle for sale a few times before but haven't seen the first one before


----------



## RCO (Apr 24, 2017)

there is also a green acl bottle from Orangeville from the same company , can't seem to find a nice picture of one but I found a damaged one along the road a couple of years ago 

I apologise for some reason its too bright here today and the pictures of the 2 clear bottles didn't turn out as nice and clear as normal


----------



## RCO (Apr 26, 2017)

another picture , might show it more clearly


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 27, 2017)

That second one is interesting, never seen that design before.  Do you know of any other bottles that use it or do you think it might be unique to the company?  Seems unlikely that it's unique but it doesn't look like any generic design I'm used to.


----------



## RCO (Apr 28, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> That second one is interesting, never seen that design before.  Do you know of any other bottles that use it or do you think it might be unique to the company?  Seems unlikely that it's unique but it doesn't look like any generic design I'm used to.




I don't know of any other bottlers that used the same design but Orangeville was fairly small back then so it seem surprisingly if they had a unique bottle that no one else was using . but I'd have to assume its a fairly uncommon design since I don't know of any other examples


----------



## RCO (May 8, 2017)

noticed on ebay there is another Walkers beverage bottle , a clear version of the green bottle I posted 




http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VINTAGE-WALK...511573?hash=item28338c1a15:g:-vkAAOSww9xZBQRC


----------

